# Mimi's New Nails



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Mimi finally got her nails done! They are little flowers in each nail.

P.S. Excuse the black bar over her tag. I didn't want to whole world to see our home phone number.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

oooo la la Mimi!! How pretty & girley!!
Nice!!


----------



## MJandFern (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok, Mimi has better looking nails than me right now...I must get to a nail salon...lol...They are very pretty though!!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

LOL, I love the 3rd one. She looks like she's beaming from ear to ear over how cute her nails are!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ah so pretty! i wouldnt do it on my guy's though...that would look silly! hehehe i dont even do it on mine o_o; i hurt my nail today too :'( damn bowling balls


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow, I cant believe they make those little flowers so small!!
Another forum Im a member of was discussing doggy nail polish the other day. You can imagine the sorts of comments!
Im betting that Mimi is the kinda girl who would prefer a pedicure and new outfit to agility training in a muddy field though!!!


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

very fancy! she looks very pleased with herself. can't imagine lexie sitting still long enough for that!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She looks very proud of her pretty nails. They look SeXy! Go Mimi!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

I love Mimi! She has such a darling little face and now she has pretty nails too!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

they are awesome! she looks lovely x


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Just when you think you have seen it all 

Sorry, but I think this is awful and wonder why people feel the need to treat their chihuahuas like this. This treatment isn't about the dog, it's about the owner.

I'm sorry I can't look at this and "oooh and ahhh" or say nothing...

Quite awful to see....sorry 

My thoughts.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Rosiesmum said:


> Just when you think you have seen it all
> 
> Sorry, but I think this is awful and wonder why people feel the need to treat their chihuahuas like this. This treatment isn't about the dog, it's about the owner.
> 
> ...


Unbelievable. This is why I quit posting on this board, after being an active member for a long time. This thread is about having fun, and the dog certainly looks happy, so I don't know why someone would feel the need to attack her like this! If someone is against dogs getting their nails done, there'd be no reason to even look at this post (it's quite obvious from the title that you're about to see pictures of a doggy manicure). Just when I was beginning to think it was safe to return to the forum... I guess not.

Mimi, you look very happy and cute


----------



## Sophie. (Mar 16, 2009)

That is too cute! Well done Mimi for staying still!


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

mimis nails are so cool  shes a beautiful lil chi


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

And I thought mine were spoiled !
How long will they stay like that ?

I'm sure Lola wouldn't hold still for that. She'd think the person
grabbing her paw wanted to play.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh boy... o_o i dont think its wrong for dogs to get their nail done since it doesnt cause any more harm than for a little girl to get them done. its not like theyre getting a tattoo on them...now thats wrong.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Rosiesmum said:


> Just when you think you have seen it all
> 
> Sorry, but I think this is awful and wonder why people feel the need to treat their chihuahuas like this. This treatment isn't about the dog, it's about the owner.
> 
> ...


Are you ever going to go away??? I know, I know, report me. I could care less. You are rude, opinionated and out of line. If she's happy to polish Mimi's nails, why on earth do you care? Did she beat her? Not feed her? Nope, she has fun and joy spending her time and money on her babies. Who do you think you are? I've had such an earful of you lately. Sorry if you are unhappy seeing people have fun with their animals but you are so out of line acting like they are abused because they wear cute outfits or have their nails done. Go work for your rescue and try to feel good about yourself and leave happy people alone. No harm is done and Mimi is a pampered and happy dog. Her owner is harmless and happy and what has she done to you for you to be so judgemental??? 

Mimi is adorable with her nails. You just keep on taking care of your babies. You are a great mom to "pamper" your babies.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

can i just politely remind everyone of rule 1



> *1.* While we all have opinions, please keep your posts polite and friendly. Be respectful of others opinions even if you don’t agree - We will not tolerate spamming or flaming.


http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=12017

thanks


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'd be curious to know how these rules are enforced. There seems to be a couple of people that constantly say rude and mean things to everybody. Why are they allowed? Why aren't they reprimanded and why are they continued to be allowed on this forum???


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> I'd be curious to know how these rules are enforced. There seems to be a couple of people that constantly say rude and mean things to everybody. Why are they allowed? Why aren't they reprimanded and why are they continued to be allowed on this forum???


oh robin hear hear to your post hunni
i agree dont know what it is they do that makes them get away with it im just so sad about this its actually let me down so much im so dissapoined we have lost so many member and valued members at that and heyy she still gets away with it 
its so not fair makes me want to give up on this place too and go elsewhere but hey thats what seems to be happening and what she wants and yes its happening 

all i can say is 
so so so dissapointed:nmad2::nmad2::nmad2:


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

~*Mandy*~ said:


> oh robin hear hear to your post hunni
> i agree dont know what it is they do that makes them get away with it im just so sad about this its actually let me down so much im so dissapoined we have lost so many member and valued members at that and heyy she still gets away with it
> its so not fair makes me want to give up on this place too and go elsewhere but hey thats what seems to be happening and what she wants and yes its happening
> 
> ...


Oh Mandy, thanks for your post. I'm glad you feel the same way. I think our moderators do an amazing job but I don't understand how one person can consistently make trouble and get away with it. In the meanwhile, we are losing members like Tricia and Julie and a lot of other ones.


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

mimi is a beautiful little creature.
if she is happy to sit and have her nails done, then i see no reason why she shouldn't have it done. i think it's pretty and no different to having "fancy" clipping and shaping done.
have you seen those poodles made to look like other animals all over the internet lately? now that IS silly!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

You know ladies, this is really what she feeds on. If everyone ignores every single rude thing she has to say, she will have no audience, and eventually be talking to herself. Then if she gets tired of talking to herself, she will leave. If not, then maybe that is what makes her tick. But please don't let one person ruin a whole board full of good people. Everyone go to your CP and put her on ignore. Problem solved. 

Mimi, and Mimi's Mom, we all love you, and enjoy sharing in your fun with your babies. So keep posting my friend!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

You're right T. I have a hard time ignoring when we are losing good people. Some people aren't as strong as we are and will leave as opposed to standing up for themselves. They are great people that had a lot to offer. You are right though, said person isn't worth one ounce of my energy!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Unfortunately the only way to fix that is by banning her. But we don't have that power. Other than that if you put her on ignore, you never have to even see what she types.  There is no good that can come from letting someone upset you this much. And as much as we'd like to "fix" things to be perfect, life isn't like that anywhere. There is always a bad seed in every bunch. Everyone just has to learn to ignore, as hard as it may be. Otherwise, the whole board ends up in a riot, which can't make things easy for the Mods. Each time this happens it's best to send your complaint to the mods, and let them handle it the way they see fit. I know that's tough sometime, but it is really our only option. But like I said, putting her on ignore will completely block anything she types from your view.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i get what your saying t but will still post nasty things to people and we will still lose valued members its just madning xxxx


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

wow, mimi is obviously a girly-girl! i love her grin. zoe does that only she shows teeth! its so cute. i can never get it on camera, and kevin never looks quick enough to see it...oh well. she is so lovely! please keep sharing pics of your cuties!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Franky, I've often been tempted to issue the same type of comments 
when I see people posting on asinine topics such as, well, tarot cards for example. 

I didn't because I've always believed in the adage that discretion is the better part of valor. 

Apparently, I was wrong to think that way.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

jazzman said:


> Franky, I've often been tempted to issue the same type of comments
> when I see people posting on asinine topics such as, well, tarot cards for example.
> 
> I didn't because I've always believed in the adage that discretion is the better part of valor.
> ...


Yep Alan, me too. I've held my tongue forever but apparently my tongue has a mind of it's own. Shame on my tongue. LOL:foxes15:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

rcj!
mimi's owner is a he  i cant stop myself from laughing whenever u wrote she lol


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> rcj!
> mimi's owner is a he  i cant stop myself from laughing whenever u wrote she lol


Okay that made me laugh my butt off. So sorry Mimi's owner, I didn't know. I respect he's just as much as she's. I didn't realize. Hopefully I didn't offend. Thanks Pidge for looking out for me!!! LOL.:coolwink:


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

I love the last pic. It looks like she is smiling! So cute!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Okay that made me laugh my butt off. So sorry Mimi's owner, I didn't know. I respect he's just as much as she's. I didn't realize. Hopefully I didn't offend. Thanks Pidge for looking out for me!!! LOL.:coolwink:


lol no problem! just looking out for ur future posts lmao


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> lol no problem! just looking out for ur future posts lmao


I think I'm so good about paying attention and remembering names, etc. etc. and I really dropped the ball on this one. Thanks again honey. I'll be aware from now on.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the support. When i posted this last night I didn't know it would cause drama. I would never do anything to my animals that I think would harm their health. I believe nail polish for dogs have been around for awhile now and they are safe for animals. There are some grooming practices that I do not agree with such as dying fur, cosmetic surgery, and others, but I do not believe that nail polish is such a big deal. Mimi was not harmed during the process of her nails getting done and she wasn't forced as in held down during it either. That is all.

P.S. I believe I introduced myself to the forum as a he, and I even cleared it up on one of my other threads that I was male. I think everyone just assumed I as female, which I find funny ^^ and take no offense whatsoever.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I was guilty of calling you a she too.  I apologize. Do you mind sharing your first name? And please do not let one person drive you away from here. We all adore your posts, and you shouldn't let anyone make you feel like you owe an explanation. Anyone that see's Mimi as harmed or anything close would be quite blind. She appears to be very happy, and we all know how much you love and pamper her.


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

Waiushaoting said:


> Thank you everyone for the support. When i posted this last night I didn't know it would cause drama. I would never do anything to my animals that I think would harm their health. I believe nail polish for dogs have been around for awhile now and they are safe for animals. There are some grooming practices that I do not agree with such as dying fur, cosmetic surgery, and others, but I do not believe that nail polish is such a big deal. Mimi was not harmed during the process of her nails getting done and she wasn't forced as in held down during it either. That is all.
> 
> P.S. I believe I introduced myself to the forum as a he, and I even cleared it up on one of my other threads that I was male. I think everyone just assumed I as female, which I find funny ^^ and take no offense whatsoever.




Oooppsss?  I did think you were a girl. My bad. Guess you can forget about the pm I sent you about the Juicy purse. :noops:


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for being so understanding. I pride myself on my attention to detail but I obviously dropped it on this one. You didn't cause the drama at all. Mimi is adorable and I love her nails. The drama is caused by people who think they know what's best for everyone. Please keep posting all of Mimi's fabulous "things" and might I mention that Echo is absolutely stunning. Again, please accept my apologies for referring to you as a "her". I'm so sorry. You're a really cool "he". LOL.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh yes and by the way, I own a very affluent nail shop in a "ritzy" part of town. OPI has their own line of polish for dogs that can't harm them one bit. I've done plenty of dogs nails and it's fun and harmless. Anyone who can't see that is just not informed. Good for you and good for Mimi.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

TLI said:


> I was guilty of calling you a she too.  I apologize. Do you mind sharing your first name? And please do not let one person drive you away from here. We all adore your posts, and you shouldn't let anyone make you feel like you owe an explanation. Anyone that see's Mimi as harmed or anything close would be quite blind. She appears to be very happy, and we all know how much you love and pamper her.


Do not worry I am very thick skinned lol. I do these posts for fun and I can tell that mostly everyone here feels the same way. We all just want to get away from our busy stressful days and look at cute chis! Anyways here was my welcome post and my name should be in it. http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=40751



voodewlady said:


> Oooppsss?  I did think you were a girl. My bad. Guess you can forget about the pm I sent you about the Juicy purse. :noops:


Its okay I've already responded to your thread!



rcj1095 said:


> Thanks for being so understanding. I pride myself on my attention to detail but I obviously dropped it on this one. You didn't cause the drama at all. Mimi is adorable and I love her nails. The drama is caused by people who think they know what's best for everyone. Please keep posting all of Mimi's fabulous "things" and might I mention that Echo is absolutely stunning. Again, please accept my apologies for referring to you as a "her". I'm so sorry. You're a really cool "he". LOL.





rcj1095 said:


> Oh yes and by the way, I own a very affluent nail shop in a "ritzy" part of town. OPI has their own line of polish for dogs that can't harm them one bit. I've done plenty of dogs nails and it's fun and harmless. Anyone who can't see that is just not informed. Good for you and good for Mimi.


Again thank you for the support. Yes the dog nail polish has come a long way. O wow your job sounds fun. So in your opinion which client is harder to deal with, dogs or people? =p


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, you know the answer to that one. People, my dear, people.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> Do not worry I am very thick skinned lol. I do these posts for fun and I can tell that mostly everyone here feels the same way. We all just want to get away from our busy stressful days and look at cute chis! Anyways here was my welcome post and my name should be in it. http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=40751


Okay.  Thank you JayR. Yes, I agree, coming here should be a stress reliever.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> Oh, you know the answer to that one. People, my dear, people.


Haha so you haven't had diva dog clients yet =p!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

BTW, Jay, true story. My shop is a dog friendly shop. My chi's are always there. My one client brought her basset hound, Suzanne, in. Suzanne jumps up on the chair and puts her little feet on the cushion and "waited" for me to polish her. It was the highlight of my day. So cute and she loved it. Abuse??? I think not.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

we all love looking at your gorjuss babies jay r they are the most spoiled pups ive seen and we can all see how much you love them xx


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> BTW, Jay, true story. My shop is a dog friendly shop. My chi's are always there. My one client brought her basset hound, Suzanne, in. Suzanne jumps up on the chair and puts her little feet on the cushion and "waited" for me to polish her. It was the highlight of my day. So cute and she loved it. Abuse??? I think not.


That would be so cute to see in person. Somebody should've video taped it or took pictures.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Please keep posting all of Mimi's fabulous "things" and might I mention that Echo is absolutely stunning.


its ecko not echo LOL hehehehe!!  i just hate it when people spell my real name wrong ^^;


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

My client, Diane took pictures. She actually submitted them to our local newspaper and I'm pretty sure they are gonna print it. I'm not that great with computers but I'll get my hubby to help me print it. I had three clients waiting and we all couldn't stop laughing. It totally made my week. Suzanne was so big and bulky but totally wanted those nails polished.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> its ecko not echo LOL hehehehe!!  i just hate it when people spell my real name wrong ^^;


Pidge, I must really be losing it. I am so glad you are keeping track of me tonight. Ecko is a much better way to spell it anyway. :coolwink: Thanks girlie.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Pidge, I must really be losing it. I am so glad you are keeping track of me tonight. Ecko is a much better way to spell it anyway. :coolwink: Thanks girlie.


hehe yea it reminds me of the brand name ecko clothing


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> hehe yea it reminds me of the brand name ecko clothing


He.He. That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

OMG cuteness overload!! lol


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> hehe yea it reminds me of the brand name ecko clothing





rcj1095 said:


> He.He. That's exactly what I was thinking.


Ecko is named after one of my favorite brands Ecko Unlimited =p.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok. I have missed so much in one day. Wow. Mimi is absolutely adorable in her nails. I can't believe the talent it must take to make such pretty and delicate flowers on such a small space. I too must apologize, I didn't realize Mimi and Ecko's dad is behind the posting. However, just a thought here, isn't any time that we spend with our dogs so close as to paint their toenails a good thing? For us and them. So many go without even a single pat on the head for days. Good for you to spend such precious time with your dog. Dogs don't care if their getting washed and dried, having their nails clipped or painted, as long as we are giving them one on one time.


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

mimi nails are so cute ... 
and i think if people dont have anything nice to say they should say nothing .
i think some people are just jealous of how fab mimi is


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Ohhh those are adorable!!! Kahlua gets her nails done, but they are just painted hot pink. They don't have any little cute bits on them! Precious!!!


----------



## joanne22 (Dec 31, 2008)

didnt realise you could get that done doubt anyone in the uk does it proffesionaly anyway lol tooo cute


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

oooo I would love to get bambis nails done but as joanne said no one in uk does them,they may do in london?!
all the drama I missed! I have a head ache now after all that lol


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Awwww, she's so adorable I just love her. She reminds me so much of Yoshi, so her face just makes me so happy and I want to just kiss her all over. Cute, sweet little Mimi ^_^ I love to do Yoshi's nails as well.

Wow I had no idea this caused so much drama  I left the forum one time because of a member that kept posting rude things, every day, all the time, and when I tried to defend myself I got reprimanded ... I try to avoid the drama but I agree that it's not fair that people can continue to post mean things and have nothing happen, but that one time I defended myself I almost got banned? I don't understand ...


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I have to admit that Im not a big fan of doggy nail polish!
However I can respect the fact that other people dont share my opinion, so as long as I dont think the dog is being mistreated then Im happy to admire someones babies and the time and effort they put into them.
I trust everyone on this forum not to be dressing up/nail painting struggling unhappy chi's and so I can only imagine that Mimi loved her pampering session!!

I think very strongly held opinions should be reserved for other forums where you can be involved in a healthy debate and not just a lone voice in the wilderness.

Chi's need discipline, exercise, and as much love and pampering as they will stand for!!LOL


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

What a pretty & patient girl to sit for this!
She really looks girley.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

oh Mimi, you are so fancy!! i'm super jealous over here because i bite my nails (i know, shame on me) and i can't get my nails to look that fancy!!!! Robin help me! Mimi, you are such a diva!


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

btw, she must be extremely patient and wel behaved, Bam will not have ANY of this haha it is a battle to even cut his nails and file them down! what a good girl Mimi must be!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> Ecko is named after one of my favorite brands Ecko Unlimited =p.


thought so ^_^ my bf hates ecko clothing tho. dont know why rofl so whenever i go to the mall and see something ecko it looks so cute! but cant buy  haha. maybe next time i go ill just think of ur ecko chi


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

ahra1284 said:


> oh Mimi, you are so fancy!! i'm super jealous over here because i bite my nails (i know, shame on me) and i can't get my nails to look that fancy!!!! Robin help me! Mimi, you are such a diva!





ahra1284 said:


> btw, she must be extremely patient and wel behaved, Bam will not have ANY of this haha it is a battle to even cut his nails and file them down! what a good girl Mimi must be!


Ahra, I so know what you mean. Chloe and Coco act like I am killing them if I even touch their nails. I literally trim them when they are asleep. I refuse to pay to have them done. I am a licensed professional for gods sakes and two of mine refuse to let me touch their nails!!! :foxes15:

Honey, you have a wedding coming up. Your nails can't look crappy. You have that big, gorgeous ring to show off so either get some acrylics or start throwing on a strengthener. They are affordable and can make such a difference. They taste awful too so it will help you not want to bite them. Come on girl. Pick another bad habit that won't look so bad. I have tons of them!!! LOL.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Honey, you have a wedding coming up. Your nails can't look crappy. You have that big, gorgeous ring to show off so either get some acrylics or start throwing on a strengthener. They are affordable and can make such a difference. They taste awful too so it will help you not want to bite them. Come on girl. Pick another bad habit that won't look so bad. I have tons of them!!! LOL.


Haha i know!!!! I'm so jealous of people that have beautiful nails and i know it's all up to me but it's sooo hard to break a 22 year habit! I have a bottle of the NO BITE stuff sitting on my desk that is calling my name these days, one day this week, i swear i will answer!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

That pic of Mimi and her nails is just the cutest thing! :happynails: Just love the 3rd pic! She has such a happy grin in that one!!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

rcj1095 said:


> Oh yes and by the way, I own a very affluent nail shop in a "ritzy" part of town. OPI has their own line of polish for dogs that can't harm them one bit. I've done plenty of dogs nails and it's fun and harmless. Anyone who can't see that is just not informed. Good for you and good for Mimi.


OMG Robin! Your shop carries dog nail polish? I have looked all over Akron for Charlene's polish and have not been able find it. When we adopted her she had this bright red glittery looking polish on, and she is coal black. She looked awesome! I have wanted to have our groomer do her nails, but couldn't find the polish. Next time I'm up that way, I'll stop in.

And yes! Mimi is such a little doll baby. How very cute!

Here's Char the day we picked her up at the airport. Check the nails.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

rcj1095 said:


> Oh yes and by the way, I own a very affluent nail shop in a "ritzy" part of town. OPI has their own line of polish for dogs that can't harm them one bit. I've done plenty of dogs nails and it's fun and harmless. Anyone who can't see that is just not informed. Good for you and good for Mimi.



OPI has their own pawlish?! Oh man! I'm gonna hunt some of that down! 

I think Mimi's nails are adorable . I'm guilty of painting Lina's nails. I think it's too cute.

I also have to agree with the other girls and say that if you don't like what a poster is doing (aside from harming their dog) you should just bite your tongue and not reply to their posts. No one is holding a gun to your head and MAKING you participate in their thread are they? No. You saw the title, and immediately got all hot under the collar about what was done. Deal with it and move on.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lin said:


> OMG Robin! Your shop carries dog nail polish? I have looked all over Akron for Charlene's polish and have not been able find it. When we adopted her she had this bright red glittery looking polish on, and she is coal black. She looked awesome! I have wanted to have our groomer do her nails, but couldn't find the polish. Next time I'm up that way, I'll stop in.
> 
> And yes! Mimi is such a little doll baby. How very cute!
> 
> Here's Char the day we picked her up at the airport. Check the nails.


Lin, I am in love with her. Look at her pretty nails. I have a bottle of beautiful red/pink at my house right now. It's OPI and it's safe for them to wear. I'll get you a bottle and bring it over or send it or we'll just have to have that get together, won't we??? Glad to see you on honey.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhhh.....that is soo cool. I use to polish the girls nails, but got lazy lol!!!!

Lori


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Don't worry about what other people think I here about people doing that all the time as long as the dog don't mind it then i don't care I think she looks really cute.She is such a good girl to let you do that.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Ummm... Yes Robin! The get together sounds best!  My mentioning coming up to the shop, that was by design. lol I'll p.m. you with some details and we can talk and make arrangements eh? hugs girlie and all you other sweet girls too.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow..... i missed this hooplaa over the polish,i had to go back read posts!! If it's abussive to dress and polish dogs nail, then the cuff me and throw away the key lol!!!! My girls love the attention!! Soooo when the girls squirm like mad while i trim their nails am i not supossed to do that since they hate it. No.... so why is it bad to dress and polish when they sit like angels. Sorry for any typo's I'm typing one handed since i've got all 3on my lap. And JayR don't you think of leaving because of one bad apple, who would i share my love for Wooflink clothing. And I must admit I thought you were a she also, just because of your fashion savvy lol!! Trust me we don't get too many he's in here, wish we did have more though  I know your pups are at the top of your list as they should be, don't let anyone think they shouldn't get the treatment they all get. We all should be soo lucky!

Lori


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> thought so ^_^ my bf hates ecko clothing tho. dont know why rofl so whenever i go to the mall and see something ecko it looks so cute! but cant buy  haha. maybe next time i go ill just think of ur ecko chi


Your kidding! I love their hoodies. I'm not a big fan of their classic hoodies with just a big rhino on the front. I usually like the ones with lots of embroidery on the front, back, arms, and hood. They have some pretty cool pants too. You should just buy it for him anyways and make him try it lol. Yeah Ecko reminds me of a rhino when he runs to tackle a toy so that is why i named him that. =p


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Lin said:


> OMG Robin! Your shop carries dog nail polish? I have looked all over Akron for Charlene's polish and have not been able find it. When we adopted her she had this bright red glittery looking polish on, and she is coal black. She looked awesome! I have wanted to have our groomer do her nails, but couldn't find the polish. Next time I'm up that way, I'll stop in.
> 
> And yes! Mimi is such a little doll baby. How very cute!
> 
> Here's Char the day we picked her up at the airport. Check the nails.


That is awesome! The red looks so good in contrast to her dark features!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Ivy's mom said:


> Wow..... i missed this hooplaa over the polish,i had to go back read posts!! If it's abussive to dress and polish dogs nail, then the cuff me and throw away the key lol!!!! My girls love the attention!! Soooo when the girls squirm like mad while i trim their nails am i not supossed to do that since they hate it. No.... so why is it bad to dress and polish when they sit like angels. Sorry for any typo's I'm typing one handed since i've got all 3on my lap. And JayR don't you think of leaving because of one bad apple, who would i share my love for Wooflink clothing. And I must admit I thought you were a she also, just because of your fashion savvy lol!! Trust me we don't get too many he's in here, wish we did have more though  I know your pups are at the top of your list as they should be, don't let anyone think they shouldn't get the treatment they all get. We all should be soo lucky!
> 
> Lori


I agree with Lori don't let no one run you off.I dress my little boy Radar up in stuff he don't mind it.He loves the attion and he likes clothes so it works out.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> Wow..... i missed this hooplaa over the polish,i had to go back read posts!! If it's abussive to dress and polish dogs nail, then the cuff me and throw away the key lol!!!! My girls love the attention!! Soooo when the girls squirm like mad while i trim their nails am i not supossed to do that since they hate it. No.... so why is it bad to dress and polish when they sit like angels. Sorry for any typo's I'm typing one handed since i've got all 3on my lap. And JayR don't you think of leaving because of one bad apple, who would i share my love for Wooflink clothing. And I must admit I thought you were a she also, just because of your fashion savvy lol!! Trust me we don't get too many he's in here, wish we did have more though  I know your pups are at the top of your list as they should be, don't let anyone think they shouldn't get the treatment they all get. We all should be soo lucky!
> 
> Lori





FBRaRrN said:


> I agree with Lori don't let no one run you off.I dress my little boy Radar up in stuff he don't mind it.He loves the attion and he likes clothes so it works out.


I will be in the forum for awhile. Thanks for the support and I hope there are more pictures to come of everyone's chihuahuas.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

jazzman said:


> And I thought mine were spoiled !
> How long will they stay like that ?
> 
> I'm sure Lola wouldn't hold still for that. She'd think the person
> grabbing her paw wanted to play.


The lady that did them said they should last 2-3 weeks depending on what sorts of activities Mimi does, like is she walks on mud, wet terrain, and etc.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

You are welcome I love Mimi and Echo


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I cant imagine Hannah's nails painted! They are always worn down super short (I never need to trim) and she is always running through all kinds of disgusting terrain..LOL
Am sooooo looking forward to my little SH chi girlie arriving. Hopefully she will need lots of cute coats and jumpers to keep warm.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Waiushaoting said:


> The lady that did them said they should last 2-3 weeks depending on what sorts of activities Mimi does, like is she walks on mud, wet terrain, and etc.


Yep, Charlenes lasted a long time, I lot longer than my own ever did! lol I'm anxious to have hers done again.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Lola had her stiches taken out tonight - her cut is healing perfectly and
the vet said everything feels and looks great !

I think I'll have her nails painted to celebrate !


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Good news Alan -big relief for you to have it over with!!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Aquarius said:


> Good news Alan -big relief for you to have it over with!!


Yes ! After two very groggy days, she bounced back like it was nothing. 
She didn't flinch going back to the vet, or having her stitches removed.

She's 100% 

Sorry didn't mean to hi-jack the thread.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

*suuuuuperrr ceeeuuttee!!!!* Awww i love love love a pampered poochie  xxxx


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

jazzman said:


> Yes ! After two very groggy days, she bounced back like it was nothing.
> She didn't flinch going back to the vet, or having her stitches removed.
> 
> She's 100%
> ...


Its ok, I am just glad she is feeling better ^^. You should totally get her nails painted to celebrate =p.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> Your kidding! I love their hoodies. I'm not a big fan of their classic hoodies with just a big rhino on the front. I usually like the ones with lots of embroidery on the front, back, arms, and hood. They have some pretty cool pants too. You should just buy it for him anyways and make him try it lol. Yeah Ecko reminds me of a rhino when he runs to tackle a toy so that is why i named him that. =p


lol that's so cute! u should dress him up as a rhino for halloween ^_^


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow... just wow *shakes head*

I can't believe that anyone could say or imply that painting a dog's nails *gasp, the horror!* is abusive. Why not put energy and effort into dogs that are ACTUALLY being abused. The ones who go to sleep hungry and sleep outside without any shelter... the ones tied to chains all day long who have no human contact... the ones wandering the streets alone.

Those are the dogs you should feel sorry for.

I think Mimi looks adorable! I wish my nails looked that cute


----------

